# LED Candle to Plug



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone. I was at a store earlier today (the Christmas tree shop) and they had LED candles for 2.99 so I bought a couple. They run on 3 triple A batteries. I was wondering if I could put them on some kind of plug so I can plug them in instead of using batteries. Thanks and here are the pictures:









(the base, on/off switch & batteries)









(the other side of the base)









(inside the candle)









(3 LED's)

Thanks to those of you who can help and Happy Haunting!:jol:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Wire to a 5V wall wart? I was told that each battery = 1.5V, so quick math tells me 1.5+1.5+1.5 = 4.5V 

So the 5V wart should work. Any disagreement?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You should be able to wire this up with a wall wart. Look for something that has approximately 4.5 vDC as the output voltage. An old cell phone wall charger would be pretty close to this (I have just used one to run some LEDS that has 4.9v DC)

Boys in Boo...I agree with you.!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> You should be able to wire this up with a wall wart. Look for something that has approximately 4.5 vDC as the output voltage. An old cell phone wall charger would be pretty close to this (I have just used one to run some LEDS that has 4.9v DC)
> 
> Boys in Boo...I agree with you.!


Thanks Dave the Dead! I used your idea with the cell phone charger and it worked perfect! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto. That would be the easiest way to do it IMHO.


----------

